# 1977 Asplaudh whisper wood chipper



## Vendetti (Jan 17, 2011)

I have a 1977 Asplaudh Whisper wood chipper. It has a Ford 320 v8 motor It's a great running Machine. But I can'nt find any info on how to adjust the settings or change the blades. Removing the blades looks simple anuff it's the ajustments that I'm more concerned with. Once I put new blades on I'm sure it will need to be adjusted. Does anyone know where I can find some info on this.


----------



## ducaticorse (Jan 17, 2011)

Vendetti said:


> I have a 1977 Asplaudh Whisper wood chipper. It has a Ford 320 v8 motor It's a great running Machine. But I can'nt find any info on how to adjust the settings or change the blades. Removing the blades looks simple anuff it's the ajustments that I'm more concerned with. Once I put new blades on I'm sure it will need to be adjusted. Does anyone know where I can find some info on this.


 
Good question for the equipment forum


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 17, 2011)

Vendetti said:


> I have a 1977 Asplaudh Whisper wood chipper. It has a Ford 320 v8 motor It's a great running Machine. But I can'nt find any info on how to adjust the settings or change the blades. Removing the blades looks simple anuff it's the ajustments that I'm more concerned with. Once I put new blades on I'm sure it will need to be adjusted. Does anyone know where I can find some info on this.


 
I am Jeff and I am here to help! I knew if I waited long enough, I could help out!
PM me dude, I love the 70's.
Jeff


----------



## limbwalker54 (Jan 18, 2011)

It does not have a 320....there is no FORD 320.....pm me with the numbers off the engine and i will tell you what it is.
It is probably a 330.


----------



## limbwalker54 (Jan 18, 2011)

BTW if i can help with the blade question, let me know what info you need as well..i'll take the instructions off the side of my whisper.


----------



## Vendetti (Jan 18, 2011)

Sorry it is a 330.


----------



## ducaticorse (Jan 18, 2011)

limbwalker54 said:


> It does not have a 320....there is no FORD 320.....pm me with the numbers off the engine and i will tell you what it is.
> It is probably a 330.


 

FORD ENGINE PARTS 
FORD TRUCK V8 1964-78 330, 359, 361, 389, 391 

http://www.nationalcylinderhead.com/reb ... atalog.asp 
FORD 64-78 330 CID/5.4 L M.D. Engine 1 3/8" Crank 

FORD 64-78 330 CID/5.4 L H.D. Engine 1 3/4" Crank 

Index of /part/reman ... 0hdlb.html 
Classic Truck Shop - Ford F100 F-100 VIN Numbers


----------



## woodchux (Jan 18, 2011)

You can set the blades using a couple of quarters for a guage...


----------



## Rickytree (Jan 18, 2011)

I got one as well but mine has a straight 6. I thinks its a 260 or 283. I guess it's the same motor as the Maverick's had. Runs like a top. I just got a new carb put on and rebuilt the frame last winter. Now I needs a dump truck.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 18, 2011)

Rickytree said:


> I got one as well but mine has a straight 6. I thinks its a 260 or 283. I guess it's the same motor as the Maverick's had. Runs like a top. I just got a new carb put on and rebuilt the frame last winter. Now I needs a dump truck.


 
It likely has a 240 or 300 ford inline more 300 ci they run forever. The whisper has a gauge built in to set blades at the side of the drum is an edge set blades by raising or lowering rest under them and slide blades over to the sides until its flush with the bores edge then center the blade and tighten wedge to spec. Note: use anti seize so next time is easy. Be sure to torque at least three times they will loosen as next bolt gets torqued. Once blades are set install anvil after flipping the 1" square cutter bar the is allen bolted to the anvil to a new edge. Adjust the set screws from under the machine until the cutter bar is level and around .20 from blade edges torque the two large anvil bolts to spec and recheck blade clearance. Then tighten jamb nuts on cutter bar adjusters. Job done well! Also if one of the wedge bolts or more have any play in the allen wrench fit replace the bolts you can thank me by not having to torch them out later!


----------



## Rickytree (Jan 18, 2011)

I think it's a 240 then. When I bought it the blades were in upside down. What a great dependable machine. Just wish it had feed rollers sometimes though.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 18, 2011)

Rickytree said:


> I think it's a 240 then. When I bought it the blades were in upside down. What a great dependable machine. Just wish it had feed rollers sometimes though.


 
I like mine too most dependable thing I have besides my huskies


----------



## Rickytree (Jan 18, 2011)

ropensaddle said:


> I like mine too most dependable thing I have besides my huskies


 
Well said!! Right now my Huskies is my chipper.


----------



## RVALUE (Jan 18, 2011)

I don't know if mine is a whisper, but I am thinking of putting feed rollers on mine. 

First I need to replace a rough bearing. 

I would never call mine quiet!

It came with a v8, and I took it off and put an electric motor on it for a special job, that didn't work out.


----------



## Vendetti (Jan 19, 2011)

I did not know you could put a feed roller on a chuck and duck. Where can I find one.


----------



## RVALUE (Jan 19, 2011)

I had planned on building one, however I need a little "motivation".


----------



## RVALUE (Jan 19, 2011)

My plan is actually to mount the chipper on a trailer, that has a dump on the rear of the trailer, so as to not need to be unhooked to unload. The chipper would be mounted loading from the passenger side.

With a diesel engine. Possibly.


----------



## RVALUE (Jan 19, 2011)

Maybe I need to build it and sell it.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 19, 2011)

RVALUE said:


> My plan is actually to mount the chipper on a trailer, that has a dump on the rear of the trailer, so as to not need to be unhooked to unload. The chipper would be mounted loading from the passenger side.
> 
> With a diesel engine. Possibly.


 
I remember Promark had a chipper just like that. It was called a C10 I think. Hook up like a trailor and could feed from either side. 10 yard rear dump. Dang, that would of been around 1990 or '89?
Jeff


----------



## RVALUE (Jan 19, 2011)

Just asking:

Could you load it from either side at any time, or did you rotate the feed?

What advantage would it be to be ambidextrous? I can see needed to park and load off the curb (in the US of course) or parking as you will in a large yard. I can't see the advantage of loading from both sides.

Can you?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 19, 2011)

RVALUE said:


> Just asking:
> 
> Could you load it from either side at any time, or did you rotate the feed?
> 
> ...


 
I smoked alot of weed back then and I might be wrong, curbside for sure, but maybe back then, a little hazy,Haha, 
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 19, 2011)

jefflovstrom said:


> I remember Promark had a chipper just like that. It was called a C10 I think. Hook up like a trailor and could feed from either side. 10 yard rear dump. Dang, that would of been around 1990 or '89?
> Jeff


 
Asplundh had a bucket with passenger side chipper. It had problems filling up! I would think rear chip with side dump would work!


----------



## RVALUE (Jan 19, 2011)

Yes very well might work. Easy to load with the tractor too.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 19, 2011)

ropensaddle said:


> Asplundh had a bucket with passenger side chipper. It had problems filling up! I would think rear chip with side dump would work!


 
I remember that one. Back in the mid 80's I was subbed to a crew had one. We were doing palm's and it clogged all day long and rarely shot to the rear. They (Asplundh) soon figured out it was the design of the chute and the sharp angle turn it made from the side of the truck to the end of the chute. Those guy's were climbing in there and pushing and moving debris to the rear.
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 19, 2011)

jefflovstrom said:


> I remember that one. Back in the mid 80's I was subbed to a crew had one. We were doing palm's and it clogged all day long and rarely shot to the rear. They (Asplundh) soon figured out it was the design of the chute and the sharp angle turn it made from the side of the truck to the end of the chute. Those guy's were climbing in there and pushing and moving debris to the rear.
> Jeff


 
Yeah big flop lol


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 19, 2011)

ropensaddle said:


> Yeah big flop lol


 
Yup! Flippity Flop! ARG!
Jeff ( i hate searching the smiles).


----------



## Vendetti (Jan 20, 2011)

If you go to youtube and search AATCO8 you'll see your chipper truck combo.


----------



## RVALUE (Jan 20, 2011)

Vendetti said:


> If you go to youtube and search AATCO8 you'll see your chipper truck combo.


 
or not.


----------



## Vendetti (Jan 20, 2011)

Url error. search chipper truck and or chipper box.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Jan 20, 2011)

RVALUE said:


> My plan is actually to mount the chipper on a trailer, that has a dump on the rear of the trailer, so as to not need to be unhooked to unload. The chipper would be mounted loading from the passenger side.
> 
> With a diesel engine. Possibly.


 
There was someone who posted on here a while ago, who lived in Northern Manitoba, who built a trailer that had the chipper in the front, a side tipping box mid trailer and a flat area on the rear that held his mini loader and stump grinder.

There is a picture somewhere on this site.


----------

